# Modern Arnis Minute #10 - The Modern Arnis Belt



## James Miller (Aug 11, 2011)

Modern Arnis Minute #10  The Modern Arnis Belt

[yt]THX3LVR-3i8[/yt]


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for capturing this bit of history!


----------

